# 1st Anniversary



## going_crazy (May 26, 2009)

Ok, so I need some help from the ladies. It is my first Anniversary today, and my wife has been on and off sick for a while now and is feeling under the weather today. We don't really have any money, but we were fortunate enough to get a gift card for Applebees (where we had our first date). So we aren't getting anything for each other this year, but I want to make it special, and I want to make her feel better. Any suggestions? What kinds of things make you feel truly loved that your husband does?

Also, she will be sleeping for a while yet. I am thinking of printing off a bunch of our wedding pictures and stuff like that and filling all of our frames that we got as gifts and hanging them all up, but I want to do more then that.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a lady here but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express.

If she is under the weather, save the gift card for when she can enjoy it. She's feeling lousy, coddle her for the day. Draw her a bath when she gets up and let her soak. Fix her something to eat, even if it is just condensed chicken noodle soup. Wrap her up in a blanket and watch a movie she enjoys with her. 

Your vows included for better or for worse. Show her you respect that in taking care of her while she is sick.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Amplexors ideas sounds fabulous. If she is under the weather, run her that hot bath, get the bed nice and fixed up for her, maybe get a movie that she loves or that you both love, ask A LOT "can I get you anything baby?" and be willing to run to the store if she needs some sprite, cold medicine, etc. Show you want to be there and take care of her. I think the picture frame idea would be nice to suprise her with when she is feeling better!


----------



## going_crazy (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, we had a great anniversary. I got to take care of her most of the day, and by dinner time she was feeling good enough to go out to eat. And we rented some movies as well. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

